# Not woth the risk



## Irons (Apr 20, 2009)

After careful study, I have come to the same conclusion that many have arrived at before. I's not worth it.
In the old days, and still to some extent today, profit was made at the expense of health and environment. With all the regulations, permits and startup costs to properly fund an approved operation, I realized that it is way beyond my means to do so in a safe and orderly manner,
So I have decided that my health, the health of my family and the environment are more important than whatever pittance I might extract from the earth.
My remaining time on the project will be to properly treat the few gallons of experimental samples and to properly dispose of them in an approved manner.
I wish you all luck and a safe and healthy journey in your adventures.


----------



## nicknitro (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats too bad Irons.

It's more of a learning hobby to me. I started out with hopes and dreams, but have settled for "Hope and Change" LOL 

I hope you'll stay on the forum and continue helping others as I have seen you do many times prior.

I know a lot of the contributing members here no longer refine, they just like to help others and maybe learn a new trick here and there as well. 

Good Luck
Nick


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 20, 2009)

Irons is one of the valued and cherished members of this forum, so it would not be in the best interest of readers should he decide to leave. He has brought a sense of order and wisdom from which the forum has benefited in ways that may be hard to understand. 

Irons, you and I have had only sparse communication, which I hope has been of value to you. I know I have appreciated your friendship and your presence here on the board. 

As has been suggested, not everyone here is involved in refining in an active way. I am one of them. I not only am not, but I have no interest in doing so. I have proven my case through years of successful refining, and want to enjoy my time in other ways now. One of them, thus far, with only a few regrets, has been spending my time on the forum, hopefully providing bits of information that prove to be of value to those that are pursuing refining in a similar fashion to mine. That brings me enough pleasure to make my visits here worthwhile, at least for the most part. The acrimony of late has given my cause to rethink my position, but at this point I fully intend to stay the course, assuming the board will have me. 

I would like to extend my personal invitation for you to do likewise, assuming you have found enough time in your day to share with us. You would be missed were you to leave, just as you were missed while you were gone while regaining your health. 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Apr 20, 2009)

I couldn't agree more with Harold.


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree also Irons.While I understand why you want to leave refining(even if my views aren't the same at this point)You know that you cannot hurt yourself or the environment if you stay.On the contrary,you can help others perform more safely by staying and offering your wisdom and experience to the newbies that are up and coming,and others like us who have been at it a few years and still run into trouble.It would help keep your mind active,which is healthy,you know so many people here already,and you would be missed..........please stay.
I foresee there being quite a few pages being filled with people asking you to stay.Each one of those responses has an individual behind it trying to show you that how much we all care about your help.
Thanks,
Johnny
P.S.If what everyone here has to say about this,is still not enough to keep you on the forum,than I am asking you in advance just to drop by from time to time and say hi.


----------



## Lou (Apr 20, 2009)

I would very much appreciate your staying on the board--I have learned much from you over my time here. Thanks for it.


----------



## bmgold (Apr 20, 2009)

Irons,
I won't try to beg you to stay with the forum as an active member if you are ready to move on with new adventures. I have changed hobbies before and expect to change hobbies again soon. This gold bug keeps drawing me back to anything to do with gold (prospecting, refining, dreaming, etc.)

If you do decide to leave the forum know that you have made many contributions that will live on hopefully as long as the forum holds on. Check back in from time to time when you get a chance. I know everyone missed you and worried about you when you were sick.

Good luck and thanks for all your contributions to this forum. You will be missed but not forgotten.


To Harold,



> The acrimony of late has given my cause to rethink my position, but at this point I fully intend to stay the course, assuming the board will have me.



When you finally decide to call it quits I won't blame you a bit. You have stuck around through more arguments and heated debates than I would have. When that sad day does come, this forum will not be the same. I hope it will survive. If we think about it I think we could all agree that there are a handful of members that keep the forum on track and who provide the bulk of the answers to all the rest of our problems. You are a part of this important group of members.

You have the advantage of having refined gold as a business and now being retired, you have the time to help out this forum by sharing your wisdom. You also don't sugar coat your answers. If you feel someone is wrong you don't hesitate to correct them even when they don't want to be corrected. I've also seen you admit it when you are wrong.

IN CONCLUSION:

Good luck Irons
and
Please stay Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 21, 2009)

bmgold said:


> Please stay Harold



Thank you! Your comments are very much appreciated. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Apr 21, 2009)

I am hopeful you stay if only to help people be safe and responsible. You were missed during your recovery and I was pleased seeing you starting to post again.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 24, 2009)

Irons:

First of all I want to offer you an apology...because I am going to talk with you with brutal frankness.

When I was a kid (many,many years ago) I visited Disneyland and lined up to "Space Mountain",there were many exits called "exit chicken" I did not speak a word of english so I asked about the meaning of "exit chicken" and since then I knew its meaning.

You,Irons,a man with more than 692 posts in your belt,a distinguished member of this Forum who has provided many valuable information now you are close to cross the threshold of one of those "exit chicken"...let me tell you something:I will not allow you to go this way.

Look,we are concerned with toxic substances,we have got to find and research new and better processes...Steve has proposed AP and CLOROX methods...Noox,GSP,Harold-V have provided many friendly environment information...Pohy and I are working in NOx prevention methods...Come on,Irons...join us..let us make a Toxic Substances Treatment Manual for our processes...do not leave us this way.

Irons,take your family to the countryside...watch the stars at night...make love...drink a bottle of whiskey,and go back to the Forum.

Have a nice day.

Manuel


----------



## butcher (Apr 25, 2009)

Irons thank you so much for your help on this forum, we still need you here. whatever you decide you will still have many friends here. thanks thats worth more than you'll pan from the creeks.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Irons,

If you choose to stop refining you still can post here to help others as you have so skillfully in the past. If you choose to stop posting, the forum will be a lesser place without your experience and knowledge.

You are indeed a good friend Irons. I wish you well and hope you will stay with us.

Steve


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Irons,
Obviously your insights and knowledge would be greatly missed as before, when you were sick. 

You have spoken and warned of environmental and health issues more than most and, as a direct result of this, alot of us listened, considered, and practiced what you've had to say.

It is certainly not on your shoulders to save the world nor to protect anyone here from their own wreckless intentions but, your contibutions to the forum have done exactly that for alot of us.

Thanks for all of the help and warnings.

As gardening season approaches, I am sure you will have many other things on your mind that will take up your time.

We wish you the best and hope that if nothing else, you will stop by every once in a while to say hi.

Your a great asset to this forum and we would hate to lose you for good.

Mark


----------



## arthur kierski (Apr 26, 2009)

please iron and harold STAY---few people are decent as both of you are


----------



## daveerf (Apr 26, 2009)

Irons, your posts have been much appreciated and are extremely valuable, especially in the ones that provided safety for everyone.

Even a simple hello will be welcome.


"A fool never listens to anyone but a wiseman learns from all"


----------

